# Holiday Cigar Pron!!!!!!!!



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok Puffers we all wanna see what you added to your Humidor this holiday season. We dont wanna hear about it we want to see about it!!!!! PICTURES , PICTURES , PICTURES..........WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!

I will start off with my new additions to the family.










*The Top Shelf:* A.Fuente Anejo 77 Sharks , Opus X Magnum O's , Opus X Love Affairs , A. Fuente Work of Art Maduro's (WOAM) , Ashton VSG Enchantments , & One T-52 Flying Pig










*Opus X Magnum O's and Love Affairs*










*A.Fuente Anejo 77 and A.Fuente God of Fire 2006 Carlito Piramides
*









*A. Fuente Work of Art Maduros (WOAM) , Ashton VSG Enchantments , and a T-52 Flying Pig*


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Dam Rob!! Real nice additions!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Brother Im happy with Santa Clause this year!!!!! LOL I have another box of Anejo Sharks landing here Tuesday Thanks to the Over-Time Fairy at work!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice Robert! Stock up now so you can smoke em nice later! I created a thread in the cigar pictures as well for my Fuente Additions only.....
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/280801-december-remember-fuente.html
*Page 1 and Page 5*


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Very nice Robert! Stock up now so you can smoke em nice later! I created a thread in the cigar pictures as well for my Fuente Additions only.....
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/280801-december-remember-fuente.html
> *Page 1 and Page 5*


Them Opus X Sharks are hard to find bro good score!!!!! Im Jealous!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice! No Opus Xs for me... yet

Here are my holiday treats:

Padron FR#45 (M), AF Hemingway Cassic, AF Double Chateau (N)


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice :tu :tu I love it. Exactly what I envisioned for one of my drawers. 

I could show a picture but since I blew my wad stocking this new humidor and didn't realize Opus and Anejo release this time of year. Well I have nothing special just yet. Though once I load this humidor finally I'll have a nice stash of nothing specials but a whole lot of mighty fine sticks. oh & prob 1 or 2 tupperdors as well. Already thinking of buying a nice chest/humidor this Summer.  you best believe I'll be ready for the next batch of Opus/Anejo though.  

awesome drawer Robert! Good job. :tu :tu you've made your humidor & BOTL very happy today.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice pickups brother! Enjoy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Rob real purty


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very tasty.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Robert, that is one real nice present!!!


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

You don't &#^% around!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice Looking Stash!!!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice, Jason. And Rob, it's an impressive collection. There are so many lovers of Fuente on here, I've only had the chance to partake in his cheaper offerings (which I have pretty much liked so far) but not any of this. Your dedication to Fuente prompts me to want to check this stuff out a little more seriously. Impressive stash. Cigar Santa kind of bypassed me this year. I did pick up a bundle of the new Calle Ocho Vintage maduros from CI since I was looking for a decent bundle to age for a few months until the warm weather hits and the cigar budget promises to be at a standstill. That's about it though. Fortunately, due to the excessive generosity of the Puff brothers, I've been outfitted with plenty of sticks to get me by for a bit. The cold weather means more pipes indoors so the cigars are all sleeping...


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice grab this holiday season!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Y'all are making me wish I was smoking right now....:thumb:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok. Here is my Christmas stash.


Box of Olive Series G maduro torpedos
Box of Punch EMS elites
Bottle of Belvenie 12yr doublewood scotch
Macanudo Waterford crystal round ashtray (almost too gorgeous to use)

Santa must not have been watching too closely to think I deserved all this!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Peter584 said:


> You don't &#^% around!


Seriously. You told me you just started smoking 6 months ago. You really don;t &#^% around!!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Ok. Here is my Christmas stash.
> 
> Box of Olive Series G maduro torpedos
> Box of Punch EMS elites
> ...


Whisky, Cigars and apparently a great wife! What more can a guy ask for? Maybe a ZR1 next year?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Ok. Here is my Christmas stash.
> 
> Box of Olive Series G maduro torpedos
> Box of Punch EMS elites
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Whisky, Cigars and apparently a great wife! What more can a guy ask for? Maybe a ZR1 next year?


Fully built 10 second truck > ZR1

The ZR1's drivers face will be priceless as you walk away!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Party at Roberts house!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> Party at Roberts house!!


You are ALL WELCOMED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

Wish I had a few of those in my humidor


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Ok. Here is my Christmas stash.
> 
> Box of Olive Series G maduro torpedos
> Box of Punch EMS elites
> ...


Now thats what Im talkin bout!!!! Cmon BOTL show off all the goodies Santa brought you this year.......*Pictures , Pictures , Pictures!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

first there was the secret santa, but that was another thread. my wife did gift me with a $50 shopping spree at my local shop, and that turned into a $200 shopping spree because i got it all for 60% off, as the shop was closing down

here was my pick up:




























here are all the ones from above togeather. this was my first trip, totaling $133









and here is what i got when i went back, i spend $60 the second time i believe.... hell of a deal both times!








and here is a link to the thread i started for it:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/281025-cigars-60-off.html


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> first there was the secret santa, but that was another thread. my wife did gift me with a $50 shopping spree at my local shop, and that turned into a $200 shopping spree because i got it all for 60% off, as the shop was closing down
> 
> here was my pick up:
> 
> ...


Nice grab Blake!!!!! Some of those sticks are interesting like the Viper never heard of that one before. Damm them DPG's look real tasty!!!!!! Enjoy brother!!!


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Dood. That's awesome and my mouth is drooling.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Ok Puffers we all wanna see what you added to your Humidor this holiday season. We dont wanna hear about it we want to see about it!!!!! PICTURES , PICTURES , PICTURES..........WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!
> 
> I will start off with my new additions to the family.
> 
> ...


That is absloute filth right there, lol. Wow.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Nice grab Blake!!!!! Some of those sticks are interesting like the Viper never heard of that one before. Damm them DPG's look real tasty!!!!!! Enjoy brother!!!


the viper is one of the few gurhkas that i like, its one of there newer smokes.

the DPG's are some of my favorites, when it comes to NC stogies, comacho first, DPG second, but its a close second, i was sad they had already sold all the comacho liberties, can you imagine the liberties at 60% off? woulda been like $8 a stick!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice selection of sticks.


----------

